# انظمة الاتصالات المستخدمة في السكك الحديدية



## بن شاكر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

سوف يكون هذا الموضوع باذن الله شرح وافي وكامل على انظمة الاتصالات 

التي تتحكم في القطار والسكك الحديدية فمن لدية اي سؤال ؟

فانا جاهز


----------

